# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy bị mất partition. Ổ D và ổ E tự nhiên bị biến mất. Các bác giúp em khôi phục lại với

## bqtpro2016

máy em mới cài lại win 7 dùng được mấy ngày thì bị mất ổ d và ổ e, còn lại ổ c vẫn dùng bt( không thấy hiện thị trong my computer)
vào phần dick management thì nó hiện ra 2 phân vùng. ổ c báo là primary partition với 70g( ổ này vẫn dùng bình thường trong win) còn 1 ổ là free space400g( là gộp của ổ d và ổ e cũ).( máy em 500g)
thực sự không giải thích được lí do tại sao. k phải tại cài win=.=
đã thử nhiều cách nhưng không phôi phục được.em dùng win 7 64bit home.2 ổ kia có rất nhiều dữ liệu quan trọng. mong các bác giúp em. không khôi phục lại được thì em toi mất. thanks các bác nhiều.


uploaded with imageshack.us

----------


## seovg

thế này nhé, 2 phân vùng d và e bị mất do ai đó vô tình xoá, hiếm khi do đĩa bị lỗi hoặc virus. vì 2 phân vùng kia độc lập với ổ c và hiện tại không truy cập được nên không đáng ngại việc dữ liệu của bạn bị ghi đè, hoàn toàn có khả năng khôi phục được. trong _hệ thống hỗ trợ kỹ thuật online_, bạn nói là sử dụng phần mềm rocket dock và cclearner quét ổ c, việc làm này không hề liên quan gì đến 2 ổ d, e và dữ liệu bên trong.

có lẽ bạn chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc khôi phục dữ liệu bị mất. trong đĩa hirenboot có khá nhiều công cụ hỗ trợ khôi phục dữ liệu chạy trên nền dos, cần có kinh nghiệm và thời gian tìm hiểu mới sử dụng tốt các tính năng trong đó. vì vậy, mình khuyên bạn nên đưa đĩa cứng đến các trung tâm cứu hộ dữ liệu nhờ họ lấy lại dữ liệu quan trọng.

----------


## giangnt

giờ tốt nhất là bạn lên dùng 1 soft khôi phục lại dữ liệu bỗng nhiên biến mất đó
mình thì thích phần mềm easeus deleted file recovery khôi phục dữ liệu nhanh chóng
nếu bạn thích thì có thể down ở đây http://www.taiphanmem.org/download-easeus-deleted-file-recovery-phuc-hoi-file-da-xoa.html
rồi format và chia lại ổ cứng xem sao

----------


## danseoit

ban co the huong dan chi tiet cho minh duoc k? sao lai fomat roi chia lai o cung???

----------


## nhatlun3030

bạn này bị giống hệt mình luôn.máy mình rất hay xảy ra hiện tượng như vậy và mình đã biết cách khôi phục dữ liệu với phần mềm getdataback for ntfs. nó rất dễ dùng bạn có thể search cách sử dụng trên mạng mà làm theo. sau khi lấy lai dữ liệu rồi bạn chia lại ổ d và e là xong. chúc bạn thành công![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

> ban co the huong dan chi tiet cho minh duoc k? sao lai fomat roi chia lai o cung???


ngĩa là bạn khôi phục dữ liệu rồi để tạm sang ổ c hoặc thiết bị lưu trữ rồi format 2 ổ ẩn đó trong disk manages như hình bạn post lên cũng đc

----------


## daiklinh688

e cũng ko biết cái máy e bị gì nữa!!cũng ko mở được ổ d và ổ e trong khi kiểm tra dung vẫn ko thấy ảnh hưởng gì.
ban đầu e tưởng virus nhưng diệt xong vẫn ko mở đc!!@@..down acronis-disk-director-suite mà cung ko mở đc luôn hic hic!!!ko chia lại ổ đc luôn….
h phải làm sao ạ????mong mọi ng giúp đỡ……cám ơn nhiều 
:whistling::whistling::whistling:

----------


## aduy1992

*ổ d và e tự nhiên bị mất*

bạn thử dùng đĩa hiren boot vô windown mini xp là bạn thấy được hai ổ d và e thui.sau đó bạn copy những gì wan trọng vô usb hay là sang ổ c để tạm.sau đó format 2 ổ d và e đi,xong bạn copy lại dữ liệu vào là xong.(còn nhiều cách khác nữa đó ko riêng gì cách này đâu).

----------

